# PR candle holders?



## KCW (Mar 17, 2015)

Has anyone made tea light candle holders from PR before?


----------



## KCW (Mar 18, 2015)

No one?  Well I tried it, and looks ok.  I lit a candle in it last night, and it didn't get hot, so that is a good thing.  I would change a few things, but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 18, 2015)

I think that looks great! Beautiful coloring and a nice shine too!
Did you reverse chuck it from the hole to turn the bottom?


----------



## KCW (Mar 18, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> I think that looks great! Beautiful coloring and a nice shine too!
> Did you reverse chuck it from the hole to turn the bottom?



I wish I had a chuck to do it that way (would have been much easier).  I had to rig up some interesting stuff out of wood to turn this thing.


----------



## KCW (Mar 18, 2015)

Speaking of chucks, what would everyone recommend for a first chuck?  I have a small lathe, and currently don't turn bowls or anything (not saying I won't start).


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 18, 2015)

KCW said:


> Speaking of chucks, what would everyone recommend for a first chuck?  I have a small lathe, and currently don't turn bowls or anything (not saying I won't start).



You didn't say what lathe or what size the spindle is, but take a look at Grizzly... they have some relatively inexpensive chucks that might fit... if you want interchangeable jaws, take at look at PSI's Barracuda series.

Others might recommend the bigger names but I use three of the barracuda's and one from Grizzly that all serve me well....

I do recommend you get one that have the single key... mine are all the tommy bar types and while they do everything I need, the single key will be more convenient.


----------



## KCW (Mar 18, 2015)

TellicoTurning said:


> KCW said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of chucks, what would everyone recommend for a first chuck?  I have a small lathe, and currently don't turn bowls or anything (not saying I won't start).
> ...



I just have a cheap HF 5 speed lathe, with 1x8tpi spindle.  I was just looking at the PSI Barracuda, with the single key, last night.  I don't know what my deal is, but I've spent thousands of dollars on this hobby already, and for some reason, when it comes to purchases like these, I pause and can't pull the trigger.  $200 on pen kits, "no problem", less than that on a chuck, "boy I don't know".


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 18, 2015)

KCW said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > I think that looks great! Beautiful coloring and a nice shine too!
> ...



It is good that you could figure out a way to hold it. When one stops and thinks, usually there is another way of doing the same thing!


----------



## KCW (Mar 18, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> KCW said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie_W said:
> ...



You are right, and figuring it out, can be just as fun as finishing the project.  I have to say that having the right tool for the job and finishing the project in 1/10 the time sounds pretty fun too.:biggrin:


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Mar 18, 2015)

I had three Barracuda chucks and thought they were a great chuck for the price. Since I upgraded my lathe to one with a 1 1/4" x 8 spindle, I switched over to Nova SN2 chucks. 
I would have kept the Barracuda chucks but they needed an adapter for the larger spindle and I was worried about excessive runout with the chuck farther from the spindle.

Honestly I think the SN2 chucks are nice but you can't beat the Barracuda for price.


----------



## KCW (Mar 18, 2015)

alankulwicki7 said:


> I had three Barracuda chucks and thought they were a great chuck for the price. Since I upgraded my lathe to one with a 1 1/4" x 8 spindle, I switched over to Nova SN2 chucks.
> I would have kept the Barracuda chucks but they needed an adapter for the larger spindle and I was worried about excessive runout with the chuck farther from the spindle.
> 
> Honestly I think the SN2 chucks are nice but you can't beat the Barracuda for price.



From what I have seen, it looks like people like the barracuda, and now it has your stamp of approval, so I think I might try it.


----------



## magpens (Mar 18, 2015)

I like your candle holder very much !!  Did you cast the resin or use a bought piece ?  Also, it looks like the candle is in a glass "dish".  Right?  What is the approx diameter of the candle and "dish" ?

I am going to try making something similar but not very familiar with the size of tea candles right now.  

Thanks


----------



## bgio13 (Mar 18, 2015)

Teknatool Nova Midi Chuck | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA

Bought this chuck for under $100.00 when it was on sale, and have been very happy with it. I now have the Pen Plus jaws mounted on this chuck and use it for drilling blanks on the lathe. Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 18, 2015)

KCW said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > KCW said:
> ...



Dan, Take a look at Grizzly... I have one of their chucks that looks much like my Barracuda's, only just slightly smaller... it does have the tommy bars, but the chuck only cost a little over $50 when I bought it... it is NOT interchangeable with the jaws on the Barracuda which disappointed me, and  it does NOT come with any extra jaws, but for what I use it for, it works great.  Maximum size tenon is just over 2 1/4" to 2 1/2".... my Barracudas open up to 2 3/4".  It fits a 1 x 8 spindle.


----------



## LeeR (Mar 18, 2015)

bgio13 said:


> Teknatool Nova Midi Chuck | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA
> 
> Bought this chuck for under $100.00 when it was on sale, and have been very happy with it. I now have the Pen Plus jaws mounted on this chuck and use it for drilling blanks on the lathe. Hope this helps,
> 
> Bill



Dittos on the Nova Midi and the Pen Plus jaws.  I also have the slightly heavier Nova G3 and numerous jaws that work on both.  I tend to keep the Pen Plus jaws on the Midi, and change jaws on the G3.  I am tempted to get another Midi -- great check for the price, and Woodcraft for one puts the Nova line on sale periodically.


----------



## KenV (Mar 18, 2015)

I have 2 barracuda chucks -- one is OK and one is a grinding sound to use.   I have had it apart several times and the fit is not especially good.   Have not have that problem with other brands on the big lathe.  

The Nova Midi has been problem free

Nova does sell reconditioned chucks for a few dollars less

RECONDITIONED SuperNOVA2 Wood Turning Chuck - Teknatool USA Inc

Still need to add on an adapter insert (be sure to get the nova brand as there were a few 3rd party one that had excessive runout).


----------



## KCW (Mar 18, 2015)

magpens said:


> I like your candle holder very much !!  Did you cast the resin or use a bought piece ?  Also, it looks like the candle is in a glass "dish".  Right?  What is the approx diameter of the candle and "dish" ?
> 
> I am going to try making something similar but not very familiar with the size of tea candles right now.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks, I cast it myself.  It does have a glass dish in the center, from CSUSA.  I think they are around 2".


----------



## Tom T (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice candle.  Looks very cool.  Great job.


----------



## KCW (Mar 18, 2015)

The rest of you guys, about the chucks, I have some concerns with the two bar setup, instead of the single key chuck.  Does that bother any of you?


----------



## KCW (Mar 19, 2015)

What does everyone think about the Nova G3?


----------



## JimB (Mar 19, 2015)

KCW said:


> The rest of you guys, about the chucks, I have some concerns with the two bar setup, instead of the single key chuck.  Does that bother any of you?



I have the Baracudda 2 and am very happy with it. The plus for me was single key operation and that is comes with several sets of jaws. I added the larger cole jaws as a separate purchase.

I have never used a 2 bar chuck but it just seems like it would be a pain.


----------



## KCW (Mar 19, 2015)

JimB said:


> KCW said:
> 
> 
> > The rest of you guys, about the chucks, I have some concerns with the two bar setup, instead of the single key chuck.  Does that bother any of you?
> ...



Thanks for you comment Jim, do you drill pen blanks with this and are the small jaws well suited for this?


----------



## JimB (Mar 19, 2015)

KCW said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > KCW said:
> ...



I drill most blanks on the drill press but I have used the #1 jaws to drill wood pen blanks. I haven't had any problems. I don't use it more for drilling blanks because I usually have the other jaws on it for bowls and other things and my DP is usually set up for the pen blanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 19, 2015)

I too have a couple of the Teknatool Nova Midi Chuck | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA

The thing about the 2 tommy bars is finding them when needed. Some reason they have a tendency to split up and go their separate ways. easy to use though. 

I also have the BaracudaII and it has the one key which is nice because it is big and hard to lose. probably use the Barracuda more. Unless you keep changing lathes and spindle sizes chucks will last a life time. Money well spent.

Yes there are those times you need to be creative and make jamb chucks and things like that and that is fun too but that is what turning is about.


----------



## KCW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, now I'm not sure what to do.  I will have to think on it some more.


----------



## lwalper (Mar 20, 2015)

I've got the Barracuda II and am considering getting another so I don't have to swap out the jaws quite so often. You can get the whole kit for the same price as a couple of jaws for the others. I also got the TI plated set to avoid rust. It's been nearly two years now and no rust and working well. Everything else in the shop seems to rust.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 20, 2015)

KCW said:


> The rest of you guys, about the chucks, I have some concerns with the two bar setup, instead of the single key chuck.  Does that bother any of you?



Dan all of my chucks are the two bar set ups... it takes a little dexterity to work them, would be better if I had 3 hands, but I've learned to manage... at lot of times, I'll lay the piece face down on the ways, set the chuck over the tenon and let gravity hold the chuck in place while I tighten, then put the whole thing on the spindle... it works, but on larger pieces can be cumbersome... a single key would be better, but these are what I have.

I saw a mention of keeping up with the bars... I have two eye-bolts screwed into the cabinet I built under my lathe and always keep them there... I have two sets of the bars, so each lathe has a set   I've noticed that some of the bars are just straight steel rods... mine came with handles on one end... but you could always turn a knob or something to put on the end so they will not slide through the eye bolts.


----------



## ELA (Mar 20, 2015)

> I just have a cheap HF 5 speed lathe, with 1x8tpi spindle.  I was just looking at the PSI Barracuda, with the single key, last night.  I don't know what my deal is, but I've spent thousands of dollars on this hobby already, and for some reason, when it comes to purchases like these, I pause and can't pull the trigger.  $200 on pen kits, "no problem", less than that on a chuck, "boy I don't know".



Think of it this way:  It is still cheaper than Bass fishing.:biggrin:

Larry


----------



## hcpens (Mar 20, 2015)

KCW, I agree with you, just spent over 800 on supplies and support during the BASH, but still need a chuck.


----------



## pfbarney (Mar 21, 2015)

KCW said:


> What does everyone think about the Nova G3?



My first chuck was the Nova G3.  Still use it today and it is great.  I haven't had any issues with it.  I originally used it on my Excelsior lathe from Rockler which is pretty much the same exact lathe you have from HF.  I was able to turn small bowls without issue.  When I moved up to a Nova 1624-44 I bought a SuperNova2 and some larger jaws, but I also bought a spindle adapter from PSI so I could use both chucks on the larger lathe.  I have had zero issues using the G3 with a spindle adapter on the larger lathe.  I haven't experienced any run-out at all.  And of course, the jaws are interchangeable between the two chucks, so the small cole jaws I had for the G3 will work on the SN2.  It seems to give me lots of options.

BTW, I do my drilling on the lathe, but use the pen drilling chuck that PSI sells instead of a 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## KCW (Jun 2, 2015)

Ran across this thread and thought I would update it.  I ended up getting the Barracuda CSC3000 chuck, and so far I love it.  I am definitely glad I went with a one hand operation setup.  I have plenty to learn to utilize it more, like turning lidded boxes and such.  Thank everyone for their input.


----------



## BSea (Jun 3, 2015)

Changing the direction just a little from chucks.  

I'm not positive of cured PR, but the liquid is very flammable.  A candle burning inside a flammable holder may not be the best idea.  I'd try a small piece of PR to see if it burns easily before using these.  And especially before selling any.


----------



## KCW (Jun 17, 2015)

BSea said:


> Changing the direction just a little from chucks.
> 
> I'm not positive of cured PR, but the liquid is very flammable.  A candle burning inside a flammable holder may not be the best idea.  I'd try a small piece of PR to see if it burns easily before using these.  And especially before selling any.



Probably a good idea Bob.  I was concerned at first about the same thing, but since the glass is cast into the PR as a barrier and the heat did not transfer into the PR, that I could tell, I was set at ease a little bit.  I also thought, wood is flammable too, and people are always making candle holders out of that.:biggrin: I think I will take your advise and test a small piece of cured PR to make sure.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jun 17, 2015)

I have this one and have used it for about 8 years thinking I would get a better one when it wore out.  I use the devil out of it and it works well.  Would I like a nicer, shiney polished one, sure but I can't justify it.  The big jaws that came with it are nice too.
WB


----------

